# "0" "G," How Big is that Graffiti?



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

When I created the "Lowrider train" (see Whimsical), I knew that it would not be complete without graffiti. But finding G-scale graffiti is not so easy, or is it?

I ordered a few sheets of 0-scale graffiti from the 'bay to apply to the train. After all, who's to say how big graffiti really is?

Well, real life determines how big graffiti should be.

After I applied several decals, I was looking for on-line for examples of the "tags" and line art that goes with actual graphics. When I did a search, I found the actual graffiti on which the 'bay decals are based. And, as will be evident, these are just about PERFECT for 1:32 scale.

Note "PIE" which is about the length of a set of trucks in 1:29 and the real PIE is only slightly longer. BTW, this "PIE" decal was printed on clear background and has now been replaced by "PIE" on white background which lets the natural color prevail rather than have the yellow give it a green tint. 



The Real PIE

Now look at the pink and orange graphic and its real counterpart. They are very close in relative size. Based on my comments and pictures, the supplier says that he will probably go back and re-scale the O-scale graphics a bit smaller, and start offering G-scale graphics for various pieces. He also said that although he gets lots of repeat business, I was the first to ever mention the size discrepancy.



The Real Pink/Orange


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW, this link will take you to a world of train graffiti, including those decals that you will find on the 'bay.

A World of Train Graffiti


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking that a wooden icebox reefers would have been retired long before taggers got spray can happy. 
IIRC Depression era "tagging" was usually line drawings in a single color like white (chalk) or black (coal). Also remember, the "billboard" reefers were banned from interchange service in 1937! - those which continued in use had to be repainted with fairly simple owner name and reporting marks 

depression era style graffiti
http://www.katylifestylesandhomes.com/?p=3876 


Hobo marks


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

When I created the "Lowrider train" (see Whimsical), I knew that it would not be complete without graffiti. 

i think the key word here is "whimsical", so relax a little with your historical hobo graffiti.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf has some graffitti decal sets.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 31 Oct 2011 01:05 PM 
BTW, this link will take you to a world of train graffiti, including those decals that you will find on the 'bay.

A World of Train Graffiti

Can you tell where in that site you can link to the decals you find on the "bay" I know Stan C. used to sell em too, not sure if he still does or not??? Regal


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all.

Yes we used some "artistic license."

However, if you look at the artwork on the reefer, you will note that it shows a more current graphic than was used when wooden reefers commonly roamed the tracks, and is _almost_ a match for the current 2011 artwork. It is therefore reasonable/feasible to believe that Pacifico restored the reefer for display and advertising.

When it was on display passing through East LA, it was hijacked by those vatos who instantly put it though the "chop shop." Of course in East LA, no railcars remain unscathed for long.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01 Nov 2011 10:21 AM 
Stan Cedarleaf has some graffitti decal sets. 

Yes, Stan sells very nice graphics. But they are very limited in scope (just a few pieces) and they are relatively large works. They are also far more costly.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 01 Nov 2011 10:23 AM 
Posted By toddalin on 31 Oct 2011 01:05 PM 
BTW, this link will take you to a world of train graffiti, including those decals that you will find on the 'bay.

A World of Train Graffiti

Can you tell where in that site you can link to the decals you find on the "bay" I know Stan C. used to sell em too, not sure if he still does or not??? Regal 




It's a matter of going to the 'bay site and printing out the O-scale sheets, them comparing them to the real thing on the website at the link. Yeah, you've gotta hunt for them, but the visuals you see on the way are well worth the effort.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmtrainz on 01 Nov 2011 08:05 AM 

i think the key word here is "whimsical", so relax a little with your historical hobo graffiti. 
And exactly what is wrong with making the historical stuff *available*? I figured maybe some people might not actually know rattle cans for graffiti didn't come into vogue the early '70s, or when the billboard reefers were banned. Or even what steam era graffiti actually looked like, for that matter. Silly me, I thought that sharing this kind of prototypical knowledge was a big part of the board. 



Maybe it would make you much happier if I not post anything without your prior* approval* from now on?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 01 Nov 2011 12:51 PM 
Posted By tmtrainz on 01 Nov 2011 08:05 AM 

i think the key word here is "whimsical", so relax a little with your historical hobo graffiti. 
And exactly what is wrong with making the historical stuff *available*? I figured maybe some people might not actually know rattle cans for graffiti didn't come into vogue the early '70s, or when the billboard reefers were banned. Or even what steam era graffiti actually looked like, for that matter. Silly me, I thought that sharing this kind of prototypical knowledge was a big part of the board. 



Maybe it would make you much happier if I not post anything without your prior* approval* from now on? 



Thanks for the historical data related to Depression Era graffiti Mik. I appreciated seeing it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 01 Nov 2011 12:51 PM 
Posted By tmtrainz on 01 Nov 2011 08:05 AM 

i think the key word here is "whimsical", so relax a little with your historical hobo graffiti. 
And exactly what is wrong with making the historical stuff *available*? I figured maybe some people might not actually know rattle cans for graffiti didn't come into vogue the early '70s, or when the billboard reefers were banned. Or even what steam era graffiti actually looked like, for that matter. Silly me, I thought that sharing this kind of prototypical knowledge was a big part of the board. 



Maybe it would make you much happier if I not post anything without your prior* approval* from now on? 




Mik, I didn't have a problem with your post.

You are correct that you would have to look very hard to find a "woodside" with "modern" graffiti, and if you did, it would probably be somewhere where it is being stored/restored and not in common use.

The engineer talking on his cell phone, the Lowrider automobile hopping about on the flat car, spinners on the railcar wheels, the tagger holding a can of Krylon, etc., etc., etc. are all dead give aways that this is not depression era. (Well, modern depression maybe.) The woodside was used because it was the only railcar I could locate with a Mexican beer name. The fact that it matched the Pacifico Clara bottle car that is still available was serendipity.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Graffitti "artists" should be dealt with in the most severe fashion. Now that's whimsical.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I see at least one or two autoracks passing thru central Canada (manitoba) on a regualr basis that have been tagged with one word size = roof to floor /end to end which if not for being vandalism would be impressive, size-wise !! 

doug c


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't want to belabor the subject of my hatred for graffiti, but I will. Why is it that the graffiti artists seem to be glorified? It's quite obvious that the property being defaced is not their own. And to mimic graffiti on our models only tends to place the graffiti artist on the same plain as the model itself, which is a representation of some engineer or architect's hard work. 

*What anyone chooses to model, or do with or to their models is purely a personal choice, and I am definitely not judging anyone that has expressed their modeling skill's in reproducing graffiti on trains or buildings. In fact, some of the representations are really quite excellent. *

Just my thoughts on graffiti. I'll leave it alone now.


----------

